# Caparison Sneak Peak NAMM 2013...



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

The C2 Series is a mid-range series, not made in Japan... Chatting Bird is done, and Rebellion won't be going into production, thankfully. This is the teaser pic:







Official NAMM Press Release:

PRESS RELEASE
IMMEDIATE RELEASE
UNITED KINGDOM JANUARY 2013

Caparison Guitars - one of the world&#8217;s most exciting boutique guitar brands from Japan, will
exhibit at Winter NAMM 2013.

Winter NAMM 2013: Caparison Guitars will display an assortment of their range of Japanese solid
bodied guitars and basses from the Dellinger, Horus, Angelus, TAT and Orbit Series. Caparison will
also preview their forthcoming &#8216;C2 Series&#8217; range of electric guitars at NAMM 2013.

Custom Line and Signature guitars will include the beautiful new Angelus Custom Line 2013 model
(as played by Jona Weinhofen of Bring Me The Horizon/I Killed The Prom Queen) and Joel
Stroetzel&#8217;s (Killswitch Engage) amazing signature JSM.

Stunning appointments featured on Caparison solid bodied guitars and basses include, discrete body
styling by former Charvel/Jackson Japan designer Itaru Kanno. Premium attributes include
maple/mahogany and walnut/mahogany construction, the company&#8217;s flagship soft shallow D neck
profile, flattening out to the distinct &#8216;Devil&#8217;s- Tail&#8217; headstock, and conical 24 or 27 fret ebony or maple
fingerboards inlaid with unique &#8216;clock&#8217; fretboard position markers.

Intense research and development within construction and playability, whilst utilising some of the
finest tonewoods available, highlights Caparison&#8217;s ability to produce some of the world&#8217;s finest
Japanese designed and built, high-end sold bodied guitars and basses. This has been acknowledged
throughout 2012 with first class reviews appearing in magazines around the world, including Guitarist,
Guitar and Bass, Bass Guitar and iGuitar.

Caparison Guitars have earned respect from some of the worlds most influential and talented guitar
players who have sold millions of albums and have chosen Caparison Guitars as their number one
model for live and studio work. An impressive and ever growing list of endorsees include, Phil
Campbell (Motörhead), Joel Stroetzel (Killswitch Engage), Mattias &#8220;IA&#8221; Eklundh (Freak Kitchen),
Michael J. Romeo (Symphony X), Jona Weinhofen (Bring Me The Horizon/I Killed The Prom Queen),
Chris Rörland (Sabaton), Jeff Williams and Andy Rosser-Davies (Onslaught).

CAPARISON GUITARS
WINTER NAMM 2013
HALL E, STAND 1358


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah, you can always count on Caparison to not be innovative at all.


----------



## gunch (Jan 17, 2013)

Cautiously optimistic...

The thought of a potential cheaper Angelus sounds pretty good though


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

Could they just bring back the TAT Special? Caparison is the only guitar company I know of that makes _negative_ progress. Well, I suppose there's Gibson too. Caparison is the only _good_ guitar company I know of that makes negative progress.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2013)

Their HGS bridge system is pretty innovative, plus they are of an exceptional build quality. 

I've had the pleasure of playing quite a few of these guitars and they are amazing. I'm all for a lower number of models/builders per year, plus a mid range/mass produced system to cater for people simply wanting the brand name.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 17, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Their HGS bridge system is pretty innovative, plus they are of an exceptional build quality.
> 
> I've had the pleasure of playing quite a few of these guitars and they are amazing. I'm all for a lower number of models/builders per year, plus a mid range/mass produced system to cater for people simply wanting the brand name.



Moving a bridge back 3mm is pretty crazy innovation.


----------



## Nag (Jan 17, 2013)

if the cheaper line isn't built in Japan... where is it built ?


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haven't released where it will be built yet. And as for Caparison Innovation? Yes, they are highly innovative. Remember, you wouldn't have a LOT of Jackson without Itaru. But yes, I feel like, in general, Caparison moves backwards a lot. However, this is necessary and a step in the right direction. A solid mid-range guitar will help them a lot.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 17, 2013)

If it's a USA mid-line, I'll be the happiest son of a bitch on planet Earth.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 17, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> If it's a USA mid-line, I'll be the happiest son of a bitch on planet Earth.



Caparison: _"The new 'C2 Series are excellent quality mid-range guitars and are all designed and inspected by Itaru. They are made in the best factory in the Far East outside Japan."_


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> If it's a USA mid-line, I'll be the happiest son of a bitch on planet Earth.




Not a snowball's chance in hell bro.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 17, 2013)

It seems to me Caparison is trying to compete with the likes of ESP, Jackson, Ibanez, ect. Not a bad move though.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> It seems to me Caparison is trying to compete with the likes of ESP, Jackson, Ibanez, ect. Not a bad move though.




Of course they are! They have to do it to survive. The C2 series is the BEST idea they have had in forever! If that series can be the main breadwinner for Caparison, then they can focus on opening up more Custom Shop options on their higher end!


----------



## Metaljesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, at least the headstock looks nice on the C2.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone want to take a guess as to how much these C2's will cost? I want to estimate around $1200-$1499... if they use the clock inlays on some models, I'm sold  but then again, if they are going to go for that price, I'd rather buy a used Caparison (real model)... Either way, it's still a good move and I'm looking forward to seeing what they are bringing to the table.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

feilong29 said:


> Anyone want to take a guess as to how much these C2's will cost? I want to estimate around $1200-$1499... if they use the clock inlays on some models, I'm sold  but then again, if they are going to go for that price, I'd rather buy a used Caparison (real model)... Either way, it's still a good move and I'm looking forward to seeing what they are bringing to the table.




I think your estimate is a good one C. Doubt they will put clock inlays on them though.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh dear. I want that Dellinger 7.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the best factory in asia that isn't japanese? World in korea? Jawa Timur in indonesia?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Not a snowball's chance in hell bro.



I meant that it's a made for the us mid-line deal, not so much made in the us, which it no doubt is. I'm still happy as hell though.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I think your estimate is a good one C. Doubt they will put clock inlays on them though.


 
I don't mind dot inlays; maybe they can make some with offset dot inlays or something... I'm glad they stuck to the Devil's Tail headstock shape! Didn't like that rounded BS they had on chatting birds... but golly, they will be competing with LTD Elites which just came out so this should be interesting. I can't get past the "LTD" in the name haha... but anyways. As long as their horus C2 (if they make one) is better than the Hamer Californian I had, I am not worried.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> I meant that it's a made for the us mid-line deal, not so much made in the us, which it no doubt is. I'm still happy as hell though.




My bad bro, I got ya now! misunderstood ya!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> My bad bro, I got ya now! misunderstood ya!



It's all good.


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 17, 2013)

Any of you guys going to NAMM? Please take a ton of pics so we can see some different shots besides the standard front shots we'll get on the Capa site.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 17, 2013)

I wouldn't mind there being a Dellinger II FX in that C2-series....


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 17, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Moving a bridge back 3mm is pretty crazy innovation.



Innovation isn't defined purely to game changing ideas. The Iphone was a great example of a game changer, but small and straight forward changes can also be defined as innovative. Has anyone else thought of moving the bridge back to assist with low tuning? Not that I know of. So yes, it is innovative. 

Guitars have really been the same build/shapes since their inception. There isn't too much room for 'huge' innovation, it's this 'innovation must be HUGE' that leads us to the Firebird X  

Smaller companies who are providing small incremental changes to an already established, tried, tested and proven build are the true innovators, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it's a good move. 
I've never heard of that brand before coming to SSO, some of them are pretty good looking and engage757 constant angeluses D ) raving is enough to make me want to try one, but if it's ordering a 2K5 model online to test, just no, even considering they're not exactly widely distributed either. 1 1K2/1K4 quality import model, now, as long as they keep the same neck profiles, would be something else.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> angeluses D )



I see what you did there. Ass.


----------



## Galeus708 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd seriously consider getting an Angelus, but it seems the only one you can get (at least here in the UK) at the moment is either a solid White or Black one, which doesn't appeal to me. If they release a nice trans finish + flame maple top model (Like the ones in Mr. Engage's collection), however...


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

Your wish is MY COMMAND!


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Innovation isn't defined purely to game changing ideas. The Iphone was a great example of a game changer, but small and straight forward changes can also be defined as innovative. Has anyone else thought of moving the bridge back to assist with low tuning? Not that I know of. So yes, it is innovative.



But it only helps intonation. If you can properly intonate without it, it's an idea that shows some foresight into the companies customer base, but it's not really solving anything, unless you want to turn your les paul into a chamberbass. It seems like something that would stem from giving a lot of 24.75" guitars to metal players - and I had this same adjustment made on a custom explorer since it was 24.75" with a TOM. But I don't look at all my 25.5" guitars that are now properly setup for low tunings and think...damn...why can't you be HGS!? That's because the saddles are now exactly where they should be, regardless of where the bridge is.

27 frets on a 24.75" scale guitar with a floyd? That's pretty innovative, but that was at Jackson. The break angle on the TAT and the way the body wraps around you is sort of innovative, but that might have stemmed from Jackson time too. Caparison offered some pretty innovative wiring and switching options before a lot of other guys, but they've mostly abandoned them. They also offered one of the first production true temperament guitars, that's pretty cool (but then they put it on the ugly applehorn...).

But HGS...not innovative IMO.

And you have to remember that this is Caparison - the company that claims there's some sonic improvement to a guitar every time they release a new finish! Ah, sponge finish - lightweight, hand-applied. Ah, pro finish, resounding low frequencies. Ah, natural finish, more focused control of frequencies. I'm of course making up these excuses, but I've absolutely read similar in their brochures. Marketing BS runs high with Caparison.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 17, 2013)

narad said:


> 27 frets on a 24.75" scale guitar with a floyd? That's pretty innovative, but that was at Jackson. The break angle on the TAT and the way the body wraps around you is sort of innovative, but that might have stemmed from Jackson time too. Caparison offered some pretty innovative wiring and switching options before a lot of other guys, but they've mostly abandoned them. They also offered one of the first production true temperament guitars, that's pretty cool (but then they put it on the ugly applehorn...).




ITARU-designed Jackson.  That guitar was all Itaru.


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 17, 2013)

No news maybe good news? lol


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> ITARU-designed Jackson.  That guitar was all Itaru.



I know, I was mentioning them as Itaru contributions, but in talking about Caparison as an innovative company it sounds more like Itaru had a bunch of great ideas, picked up and left, then stopped innovating. Though certainly the Angelus and TAT special are some of my favorite guitar designs, and they've popped up along the way, the innovations I most associate as distinctly Caparison were with Caparison nearly right from the start.


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Your wish is MY COMMAND!



So do you think the ss.org group buy run thread that was shot down had any influence on getting these models out? Was it more Jona's influence? I mean, if all we have to do to get new models from Caparison is have failed group buys to show them there's at least some serious interest....


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 18, 2013)

If there's a 7 string in the C2 line, count me in.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 18, 2013)

There is something pretty innovative in some of their fixed bridges. Not sure exactly what, but you can kinda pop up the bridge for one type of sound (described to me as more "banjo like" and put it back down for a fuller sound with more sustain. Anyone know what this is all about? I think it's on the AH Jazz.


----------



## Zado (Jan 18, 2013)

Tristoner7 said:


> If there's a 7 string in the C2 line, count me in.


same here for a green or frozen sky/snow storm/ice mint whatever is that called


----------



## ihunda (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the sneak peek Engage, love the flames on those on you know I fall for flamed top


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

narad said:


> So do you think the ss.org group buy run thread that was shot down had any influence on getting these models out? Was it more Jona's influence? I mean, if all we have to do to get new models from Caparison is have failed group buys to show them there's at least some serious interest....



Brother, HONESTLY That is exactly what I think. Even the control placement is the exact same. THey are our specs from the run, with the only difference being I think we wanted clock inlays instead of standard Angelus inlays. EVERYTHING ELSE is the same, colors, specs, everything.


----------



## Trespass (Jan 18, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> Innovation isn't defined purely to game changing ideas. The Iphone was a great example of a game changer, but small and straight forward changes can also be defined as innovative. *Has anyone else thought of moving the bridge back to assist with low tuning? Not that I know of. So yes, it is innovative. *



... It's a slight increase in scale length. That's what Leo Fender did in the 50s so that he could have a bass version of an electric guitar. He increased the scale length.


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 18, 2013)

as a new caparison fan boy I approve any mid range line


----------



## jahosy (Jan 18, 2013)

The rebirth of the TAT special in the C2 seerie will be great.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 18, 2013)

jahosy said:


> The rebirth of the TAT special in the C2 seerie will be great.




Don't hold your breath bro!


----------



## 4000 (Jan 18, 2013)

i just hope they dont over-use rosewood. at least not the really dark wanna be ebony kind. I hate when companies release cheap versions and they have rosewood fretboards, bleh.


----------



## JPMike (Jan 18, 2013)

Joel's Sig finally out after 3 years I have been listening about it, come on. 


That's so wrong marketing. I mean, no offense or anything, I love KSE, it has to be one of my favourite bands of all time, but they are not in the TOP as they used to be. I don't understand why they delay things like that so much, I would have bought this 3 years ago easily.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 18, 2013)

Trespass said:


> ... It's a slight increase in scale length. That's what Leo Fender did in the 50s so that he could have a bass version of an electric guitar. He increased the scale length.



You don't increase the scale length just by moving the bridge. We had this discussion before. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/180782-caparison-guitars-new-site.html


----------



## Kride (Jan 18, 2013)

Seriously, what is REALLY innovative these days? After decades of the invention of electric guitar?

IMO, but Caparison/Itaru just tries to keep the company together at the moment. 

They're not Gibson/ESP/PRS selling and manufacturing 100x more guitars in month. Gibson can make their reverseanustudiolespaulwhatever and ESP can make their 10k Icantreallyplaythisbutrhiswouldlookgoodabovemyfireplace guitars because those companies have dough for 'innovations'. 

Oh, Gibson robot guitar was innovative for instance. Wouldn't buy one though. Like a whole lot of more innovative shit. Why fix something that isn't broken?

Easy target for trolls that doesn't really know anything of Caparison/Itaru. Caparison is still very little company after all. This can be seen with their marketing as well, apparenty they don't have enough resources or right personnel for that YET.


----------



## Kride (Jan 18, 2013)

4000 said:


> i just hope they dont over-use rosewood. at least not the really dark wanna be ebony kind. I hate when companies release cheap versions and they have rosewood fretboards, bleh.



Not related to Caparison but what is cheap about rosewood fretboards?


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2013)

Kride said:


> Seriously, what is REALLY innovative these days? After decades of the invention of electric guitar?.



Strandberg & Toone really exemplify that innovation only stops when when you start thinking along those lines of, "eh, what can I improve? It's already existed for 70 years..."

But really when it comes to Caparison I'm not talking about Tesla-type innovation. Just bring back their awesome models, give us some better pickup options, new bridges, new stains, new sponge finishes, more 7 strings, and stop doubling the price of the guitar for adding a flame maple cap. Caparison 2005/9 was better than Caparison 2013. Honestly, Ibanez gave us a ton of reasons to buy a new Ibanez this year, but why would anyone buy a new Caparison at this point?


----------



## 4000 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kride said:


> Not related to Caparison but what is cheap about rosewood fretboards?




nothing actually, its just that its going to be shite rosewood. for example look at an LTD rosewood board compared to a ESP... or a Dean import to an Dean USA.. they just look bad imo. nothing against rosewood, but it seems like ebony and maple are the first things to be cut when companies introduce a cheaper line of guitars. And judging by the picture that was released, it looks like poop rosewood imo


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 18, 2013)

Kride said:


> *Seriously, what is REALLY innovative these days? After decades of the invention of electric guitar?*
> 
> IMO, but Caparison/Itaru just tries to keep the company together at the moment.
> 
> ...



The new Evertune bridges are just about the only thing that's been REALLY innovative in the last 20 years in the realm of guitar. In my opinion, it's probably the best invention since the Floyd, actually.


----------



## narad (Jan 18, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> The new Evertune bridges are just about the only thing that's been REALLY innovative in the last 20 years in the realm of guitar. In my opinion, it's probably the best invention since the Floyd, actually.



I was actually thinking how great it would be if Caparison started offering it as an option. I just saw that LTD has them on a couple models now. I haven't played a hannes yet either, which isn't innovative in the same way, but has its own set of advantages (and looks better!).


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 18, 2013)

My Caparison playing days are well and truly done. But some of the models coming out this year do look great.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 18, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Don't hold your breath bro!



I know lol

What baffles me is that they have already developed this ergonomic design in the tat special and yet it's been shelved? Perhaps a slight alteration of the existing tat with offset strat body and 27 fret in sponge finishes will make it more affordable?

Keep dreaming


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 18, 2013)

An affordable TAT would be sick.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 19, 2013)

I want the dellinger 7, but in the 6  Really nice looking HT!


----------



## McBrain (Jan 25, 2013)

Namm pics


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

they seriously are lacking a passion for green


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 25, 2013)

dot inlays on an angelus... just looks wrong


----------



## McBrain (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the offset dot inlays on the Horus. They should have done that on the Dellingers as well.


----------



## Rojne (Jan 25, 2013)

Im not gonna have an opinion about Looks until I see some real detailed pics on these new ones..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2013)

Trespass said:


> ... It's a slight increase in scale length. That's what Leo Fender did in the 50s so that he could have a bass version of an electric guitar. He increased the scale length.



Not to nit pick, but contrary to how folks interpret scale, the bridge location is not what determines scale. 

A guitar's scale is twice the distance from the nut to the 12th fret, not the distance from the nut to bridge saddle. When you see a properly intonated electric guitar you'll notice the stair step pattern of the saddles. If the distance from the nut to bridge was the scale then every string would be at a different scale, but that's not exactly how it works. The scale is constant, as it is not influenced by the bridge saddle location. 

Leo Fender extended the difference between the nut and 12th fret, not just push the bridge far back. 

The HGS does NOT effect the scale of the guitar, merely the range of saddle movement. 

Now, to clarify, bridge placement is important as far as allowing proper intonation.


----------



## jordanky (Jan 26, 2013)

Just to let anyone know that didn't look close enough, the guitars in the last photo are the C2 series. I got to check a few of them out and they were all fantastic. The sales guy (I forget his name) said that they would MAP in the mid-$1000 price range. I only got to snap a few pictures but I was in a rush to get to a meeting when we happened to pass the Caparison booth. Itaru is a very nice guy, as well as the rest of the Caparison team. They are looking to sign on only around six to eight dealers at NAMM this year. I plan on posting a NAMM picture thread when I get home next week and I'll be sure to link everyone in!


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 26, 2013)

jordanky said:


> Just to let anyone know that didn't look close enough, the guitars in the last photo are the C2 series. I got to check a few of them out and they were all fantastic. The sales guy (I forget his name) said that they would MAP in the mid-$1000 price range. I only got to snap a few pictures but I was in a rush to get to a meeting when we happened to pass the Caparison booth. Itaru is a very nice guy, as well as the rest of the Caparison team. They are looking to sign on only around six to eight dealers at NAMM this year. I plan on posting a NAMM picture thread when I get home next week and I'll be sure to link everyone in!



Has anyone at NAMM tried the new C2 series and written a review about them yet? They look cheaper, but hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## Nag (Jan 26, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> dot inlays just looks wrong



fixed


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 26, 2013)

My pants have been wrecked.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 28, 2013)

Caparison fails again. They need to release artist sigs in that series IMO. How about a cheap JSM or a Jona sig for the kids that love him? You would sell more sig models at a lower price point then you would in a higher. Not many people want to drop $4k+ on a someone else's signature guitar, and even fewer that are fans of the Artists they have sigs for!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone know what the C2 series is going to be priced at?


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 28, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Caparison fails again. They need to release artist sigs in that series IMO. How about a cheap JSM or a Jona sig for the kids that love him? You would sell more sig models at a lower price point then you would in a higher. Not many people want to drop $4k+ on a someone else's signature guitar, and even fewer that are fans of the Artists they have sigs for!



if they released a c2 jona sig i would buy that so fast their heads would spin


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 28, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Caparison fails again. They need to release artist sigs in that series IMO. How about a cheap JSM or a Jona sig for the kids that love him? You would sell more sig models at a lower price point then you would in a higher. Not many people want to drop $4k+ on a someone else's signature guitar, and even fewer that are fans of the Artists they have sigs for!




Yes I have to agree here. Just as an example, I bet ESP sold way more Kirk Hammett sigs in the LTD line than in the ESP line, strictly due to price. Same with Alexi sigs and most likely many others. 

Another thing I would love to see is a 25.5" Angelus or Horus. The only reason I don't own a nice Angelus is I flat out prefer 25.5" over 24.75". Take my money. I hear ya, I'm bitching about a minor difference in scale, I hear ya.  I know it's never going to happen, it's like asking for a 25.5" Les Paul. Maybe I'll get back into short scale again when I get older. 




Tristoner7 said:


> Anyone know what the C2 series is going to be priced at?



Someone said over in the NAMM thread mid $1000s range.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 31, 2013)

so any more news on the c2 series or anything else involving caparison?


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2013)

These look really cheap.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 31, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> These look really cheap.



I feel like it might be different in person. I will buy one as soon as they come out and do a review.


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 1, 2013)

Zimbloth on these forums is one of the US Caparison dealers (The Axe Palace), so he might be one to ask about the C2 series. I believe his head guitar tech had a chance to play several of them at NAMM.


----------



## 4000 (Feb 2, 2013)

i wouldnt pay more than 800 dollars for one of those. I have a feeling its going to be way more then that tho


----------



## LetsMosey (Feb 2, 2013)

4000 said:


> i wouldnt pay more than 800 dollars for one of those. I have a feeling its going to be way more then that tho



Yeah, mid $1k range.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 2, 2013)

I can see a C2 Horus in my future if they end being nice guitars


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 2, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> Yeah, mid $1k range.



Can't you get a real one for close to that new, let alone used?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 2, 2013)

They are around a grand. ^ we don't even know specs 4000. I wouldn't pay anything until I know something about the guitar. 

We do know they are made in China.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 2, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Can't you get a real one for close to that new, let alone used?



no. maybe used for $1,5 if you are lucky and it is a dellinger HGS or beat to shit other capa.


----------



## 4000 (Feb 2, 2013)

made in china, floyd rose special (ew), poop rosewood, bad inlays, black chrome hardware, too expensive for what it is. mine as well just save up for the real deal.

I am curious however to compare the fretwork.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

4000 said:


> made in china, floyd rose special (ew), poop rosewood, bad inlays, black chrome hardware, too expensive for what it is. mine as well just save up for the real deal.
> 
> I am curious however to compare the fretwork.



Didn't mean to sound disrespectful bro.


----------



## yellowv (Feb 3, 2013)

Man I saw that new Angelus CL13 in blue and was in love. Then I saw the price and lost that lovin feelin. Caparisons price has gone astronomical.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Man I saw that new Angelus CL13 in blue and was in love. Then I saw the price and lost that lovin feelin. Caparisons price has gone astronomical.



I tried telling them. They are in total custom territory price wise.


----------



## 4000 (Feb 3, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Didn't mean to sound disrespectful bro.



? i didnt take it that way at all lol

has anyone ever played a chatting bird? IMO those look pretty nice, minus the rounded headstock.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 3, 2013)

4000 said:


> ? i didnt take it that way at all lol
> 
> has anyone ever played a chatting bird? IMO those look pretty nice, minus the rounded headstock.




Oh ok, just making sure!
I played one. It was junk. Literal junk.


----------



## Capelo (Feb 3, 2013)

Aren't Suhr Rasmus made in China too? Maybe they end up being pretty decent guitars. Hopefully Caparison will get it right this time around.


----------



## phrygian12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Capelo said:


> Aren't Suhr Rasmus made in China too? Maybe they end up being pretty decent guitars. Hopefully Caparison will get it right this time around.



From what I've heard they're actually really good just a little bit pricey. 

I hope Caparison will get it right too.


----------



## 4000 (Feb 5, 2013)

well rasmus have that whole plek thing going for them.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 6, 2013)

do want


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 6, 2013)

$1400 for a guitar with those specs from a relatively unknown company is going to be a major fail business wise, regardless of how nice they end up being. $800 is where they should be at with these.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

SDMFVan said:


> $1400 for a guitar with those specs from a relatively unknown company is going to be a major fail business wise, regardless of how nice they end up being. $800 is where they should be at with these.



Not to mention it wasn't too long ago you could score Dellingers for $1200 on the regular, new.


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 6, 2013)

^Yup. I love the Dellingers, but haven't gotten one recently because I know the value has been artificially inflated over the last few years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

Has quality gone up at all? I remember the Dellingers playing and feeling like guitars in the $1200 range, which is to say decently. I will say the Dellinger 7 I played was massively disappointing for a $2000 guitar. I was ready to trade a UV7 plus cash for one, but it played half as well as the UV and 1/4th as well as the JP7 on the wall.  

I'd assume with the significantly higher pricing these days they'd be making them a bit better.


----------

